# Why has Pandora stopped working?



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an HR54, HR24s, and C61Ks.
Pandora no longer works on the HR24s.
I receive the following message: "There was a problem connecting to the internet. Please test your connection."
My internet connection is fine.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Just checked and am not experiencing any issues with Pandora. Try resetting your HR24s.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Push the dash - and see if internet is connected. You may have to re connect to internet.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Have reset them several times.
Did clearmybox
dash button = SWiM Connected, 
Internet: Connected


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> Have reset them several times.
> Did clearmybox
> dash button = SWiM Connected,
> Internet: Connected


Have you checked your Network Settings in the System Info Menu?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup. All other apps work just fine.
Pandora works without issue on the HR54 and the C61k. 
I don't think I'm the only one with this issue, just trying to get a feel for how widespread it is and if anyone that had the issue was able to resolve it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Have you checked your Network Settings in the System Info Menu?


I'm getting the same message the TS is. Nothing wrong with my internet connection or speed (200+ down).

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'm getting the same message the TS is. Nothing wrong with my internet connection or speed (200+ down).
> 
> Rich


Interesting. I just checked again and am not experiencing any issues with Pandora.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Interesting. I just checked again and am not experiencing any issues with Pandora.


Well, I did use a 24-500, perhaps the wackiest of the HRs. I didn't try the Genie.

Rich


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

My Pandora has not worked for about 5 weeks or more. I have reset my HR24-100, tried clearmybox and nothing helps. Keep getting message to check my Internet connection, but it is connected and working just fine. I noticed that it is the exact same error message if you try to access the YouTube app, which has not functioned for awhile now. I wish they would fix this problem with Pandora.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Same issue here on my HR24-100's. Did everything I possibly could, resetting network, etc. Same issue. My TVapps are working fine, On Demand is working fine, system test shows no errors, but getting the 'problem connecting to the internet' nag on the screen for Pandora. Please fix this!!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Software update 0x0b08 on 4/18/17 for some of my HR24's did not fix the issue. Obviously not a priority for the Death Star.......


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Ditto here. HR24/500. 0xb08 4/19


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

Not working on my HR24/100 and I have the latest update. The customer service has disappeared since AT&T took over.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

shy007 said:


> Not working on my HR24/100 and I have the latest update. The customer service has disappeared since AT&T took over.


Well it's still kind of there, it just moved overseas, and they can't fix things from there........


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

OK on Genie, not on my HR24..


----------



## pixlpush (Jun 24, 2007)

Pandora not working on my hr22/100 on software version 0xb08 either. I discovered this last night 4-22-2017. Please lets us know if you find a solution.

Just reported to Directv and they say they've escalated it but no more information than that. Everyone keep on them to fix it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Known issue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Perhaps if we complain to Pandora instead of DirecTV, that ours and tens of thousands of other DirecTV customers are no longer able to use Pandora using basic HD-DVR's, then maybe some action will be taken by DirecTV to actually attempt to fix the issue. It's been weeks now, and again.....it doesn't seem that they care that it's not working. Thanks yet again Death Star...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> OK on Genie, not on my HR24..


Same thing here. Genie working fine. HR24 not working at all.


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a Genie (HR44) and no longer have Pandora at all. It seems to have been replaced by IHeart Radio, which stinks .


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No, it's still there. set it up via "extras" on the menu.


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

texasbrit said:


> No, it's still there. set it up via "extras" on the menu.


Ah! I never look there lol! Thanks


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

codespy said:


> Perhaps if we complain to Pandora instead of DirecTV, that ours and tens of thousands of other DirecTV customers are no longer able to use Pandora using basic HD-DVR's, then maybe some action will be taken by DirecTV to actually attempt to fix the issue. It's been weeks now, and again.....it doesn't seem that they care that it's not working. Thanks yet again Death Star...:thumbsdown:


Any luck contacting Pandora? I had called Directv last week and I got the impression that they just discovered this problem (until I saw this thread). I called them back today just to see if the story had changed. Actually, it had. They said they were still working on it, but they said a possible circumvention would be to remove some devices from my wireless network and try again. I found this to be an unlikely solution, but I mentioned that the devices I have connected to my wireless network are connected for a reason (the laptop I am posting from, my cell phone, etc) but I mentioned that I could probably do without my wireless printer for a brief time, and that I would go power it off. The agent said that I would need to unplug it! I disagreed , stating that I was pretty sure that it would drop from the network when powered off. Since we disagreed, I said I would check my browser and log onto my wireless router to make sure that the printer was no longer connected. She seemed unconvinced. I powered it off and sure enough, it was no longer connected to the network. I tried Pandora again on one of my HR24's; still no luck. The agent suggested that I might need to remove some more items from my wireless network  No longer trying to umor her, I said "How about if I just stand in the northwest corner of my family room and while standing on one foot, I try Pandora?" She seemed skeptical, at which point I said that I had the same reaction to the suggestion to start removing items from my wireless network. I said I would probably call Pandora just to make sure that they had been informed by Directv that their users were having trouble accessing Pandora, and that I would probably just stick to accessing Pandora on my Genie until I receive word that the problem is fixed.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

What a waste of time that was. It's a bug, guys, just on the HR24. The CSRs should know that since it is documented in DirecTV's internal systems.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> What a waste of time that was. It's a bug, guys, just on the HR24. The CSRs should know that since it is documented in DirecTV's internal systems.


Looks Ike is affecting more then the HR24. It mentions the HR23 as well as clients.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

codespy said:


> Perhaps if we complain to Pandora instead of DirecTV, that ours and tens of thousands of other DirecTV customers are no longer able to use Pandora using basic HD-DVR's, then maybe some action will be taken by DirecTV to actually attempt to fix the issue. It's been weeks now, and again.....it doesn't seem that they care that it's not working. Thanks yet again Death Star...:thumbsdown:


Complain all you want its not gonna make the fix any faster.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update, peds48. Another example of CSRs not bothering to check the information they are given.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I contacted Pandora in the last couple of weeks, and their CSR was very helpful and understanding. She indicated hundreds of thousands of people no longer can use Pandora using several of the DirecTV receivers (IRD's), and said it is in the hands of DirecTV to fix the problem since Pandora still works on a couple of their receivers (like the Genie). She indicated latest firmware updates to certain DirecTV IRD's that were reported did not fix the problem, and they are still getting complaints by many subscribers. She offered me a pro-rated credit if I wanted to cancel my premium Pandora subscription. I thanked her but said I would continue since I use it on other mobile devices (my wife still loves the feature). She then added a 3 month subscription extension at no charge and without my asking to my current subscription for the troubles we are experiencing. My subscription was up for renewal next February, but gladly accepted the kind gesture.

Hurray....Pandora for great customer service.
Boo........to the Deathstar (ATT/DirecTV) for something we used all the time that has now been broken for several months, with no urgency to fix.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It has to do with some “security fixes” DIRECTV did to some of their receivers, August was put as a time frame for the fix. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

peds48 said:


> It has to do with some "security fixes" DIRECTV did to some of their receivers, August was put as a time frame for the fix.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks for the info. Too bad it's not a priority for them to get it fixed. I told Pandora how it negatively affects our household and wondered if it affected Pandora's bottom line at all. This with thousands of subs using their service, and it does not work properly with most of DirecTV's dual tuner DVR's.


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

The latest CE firmware download last Friday (6-30) fixed my Pandora on my HR24-100 receiver.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

mfmathis said:


> The latest CE firmware download last Friday (6-30) fixed my Pandora on my HR24-100 receiver.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Provided it didn't screw up other things, hopefully it will be a NR sooner than later. Starting our camping vacation soon.....thanks.


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything else seems to be working like it should. Now I have Pandora again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I have an HR24-200 and Pandora still does not work on it. Mathis, what software do you currently have on your system? We have 0xb08 which was last updated 4/18


----------



## Henry Eyler (Jul 6, 2017)

mfmathis said:


> The latest CE firmware download last Friday (6-30) fixed my Pandora on my HR24-100 receiver.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I forced a download and I got the same one I had on the HR24. I checked to see what HR24 updates that have been released and the last one is the one that I currently have 0xb08 4/19 release.


----------



## mfmathis (Oct 5, 2007)

Holydoc, I have 0xb66 from the last CE. They finally released a new one for HR24 about 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

What mfmathis is referring to is beta software that is being tested. Obviously the Pandora issue is being worked on and a fix does appear to be made but this software is not publicly available yet. Hopefully within a few weeks


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

longrider said:


> What mfmathis is referring to is beta software that is being tested. Obviously the Pandora issue is being worked on and a fix does appear to be made but this software is not publicly available yet. Hopefully within a few weeks


Oh ok, that makes more sense. I look forward to getting Pandora back.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi folks,
I have 0xb08 loaded on 4/18 on a HR24/100 receiver and have not received Pandora since April. I've contacted Directv and Pandora a few times with "working on it" type responses. So when is a fix coming? Anyone know?
Tyskol


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I think we may be SOL on any fixes for our HR24s. 
Seems they are focused on the 17 and clients.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

I WANT MORE said:


> I think we may be SOL on any fixes for our HR24s.
> Seems they are focused on the 17 and clients.


Thanks for responding.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

mfmathis said:


> Everything else seems to be working like it should. Now I have Pandora again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This is what mfmathis said over a month ago. Not sure if it is true or not, but gave me some hope that DirecTV may be working on it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Well they are, kind of. The latest beta software before tonight's release on my HR24's has Pandora working again, although I had to re-register the receiver a couple weeks ago after I DL'd it. For some goofy reason, two of my other HR24's automatically downloaded a NR of x0b09 this morning at 4am. 

Trying Pandora on this gives me the re-registration page, but then gives the nag with internet connection again.

Not sure who's at the controls of the AT&T mothership, but that NR was a waste of time and resources unless it fixed some other things I'm not aware of.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi folks,
Still no Pandora for me (HR24/100, 0xb08, 4/18) just the "internet connection problem". When I do check the test connection I get a 43-849 obstruction code. Called DirectV about that and the respondent suggested that that reply was not really a true obstruction message, just something to read. Any more news on an update?
Thanks.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a glimmer of hope. Two nights ago my HR24-100 received the 0xb6d update. Pandora now works again.

But it was an unusual update. It was taking hours (it usually takes about 10-15 minutes) and seemed to hang at the 40-50% download point. I finally stopped monitoring the progress and went to sleep. It all was working by the next morning except almost none of the guide filled back in, even after waiting a day. I manually rebooted, and now all looks good. 

My HR24-500 receiver on 0xb08 has not received any update yet and they usually get updated the same time.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a staggered release, starting with the HR20's. Some 21's, 22's, and 23's got it too. Waiting patiently for all my 24's to get it and put that disappointment in the rear view mirror.....


----------



## laramr (Oct 21, 2005)

Pandora stopped working on my 54/200 a few weeks ago. Internet connection would not hold. I think it started before the last software update. The DTV rep had me switch from Ethernet to wireless. Anyway, sometimes Pandora wont let me select a station. When it does, there is no audio.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

My HR44-500 stopped playing Pandora when it installed the latest firmware 0x0D80 a couple of days ago. Pandora keeps kicking me back to choosing a station or creating a new one. Did a double reset on the DVR and Pandora worked for one day. Tried to play Pandora again this AM but no go. Did another double reset but this time no Pandora play. Do we have to wait for another firmware release to get Pandora back?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine no longer works on the 54-500.
It appears to be playing but I get no volume. 
I am on the most recent CE.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

pandora not working on my 54-700. however if i sign out and enter the code again & sign in, it will work for a day or so. after that when i start it up again to select a station it turns the screen black and i have to change channel to regain picture. i use pandora all the time, i hope they get this fixed soon.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have an hr54 and hr21 and had that issue before, even vod did not work. I had to reboot more than once to get it working. My fix for the issue was to setup static DHCP for the hr54 and hr21, ever since I did that I never experienced those issues again.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just found this thread. Mine is down too. I can get in and see al my stations. When I click on one it kicks me back out. 

Also noticed when I go into the extras tab from the menu, I cannot get into the feature where you can see the most popular shows people on DIRECTV are watching.


----------



## heartofworship (Oct 16, 2017)

Been having same issue for weeks now, was told "they're working on it and I would be notified /updated"...however, I called again and was told AT&T is tying up their contract negotiations with iheartradio and Pandora will no longer be a DirecTv app!... Pandora's gone... I wish they never sold out to AT&T....


----------



## KevinP (Oct 17, 2017)

Same issue here as well. Issued two escalations with Directv trying to reach resolution or even some type of explanation as to why there is an issue, what the issue may be and still no resolution. My first escalation was closed without notification and not sure of the second. Placed a call tonight and received the same canned response of they're not sure of the issue and that their "engineers" are having issues with a "fix" to Pandora. I was placed on hold for over 38 minutes...disconnected once (they did call back) waiting to speak with the agents supervisor/manager and again was disconnected without a return call. The agent went on to tell me that neither her or her supervisors are aware of what the issues are and have not been provided with any details to the matter and that these types of issues are handled with the President of the company. My concern is if the President is the one that handles these issues then Directv has greater issues than this!


----------



## KevinP (Oct 17, 2017)

Transcript of earlier conversation of inquiry of first escalation.

AT&T Chat Transcript








Reference Number: 745163070133798712
DATE/TIME: 2017-10-10 13:58:09
Your chat transcript:
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE - All replies are automatically deleted.
Hazel : Hello! Thanks for choosing DIRECTV Chat.
Hazel : Hello, Kevin! Thank you for contacting DirecTV support. My name is Hazel. Please allow me a moment while I review your question.
Hazel : As I understand you have raised the escalation regarding the Pandora issue and you want to check with the status. Is that correct?
Kevin : Yes
Hazel : Thank you for the confirmation, I can help you with that.
Hazel : Kevin, please allow me two minutes while I access your account and check with the escalation status.
Hazel : Thank you for staying online.
Hazel : Kevin, I have checked with the escalation ticket and see that Pandora issue has been resolved and you will receiving an email with update regarding the Pandora app. Please do not worry, currently we are updating the app and you will receive email once it is done so that you can watch Pandora new app shortly.
Kevin : Thank you Hazel! I will check and see if it is operational when I return home tonight. 
Hazel : You're welcome


----------



## Dubber2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine hasn't worked for three weeks. Shows it's connected, but no way to actually get a channel. It started with the audio dropping out and got worse from there. Received a reminder that my escalation was submitted and an additional reply that they are still working on it. The issue has NOT been resolved. As usual, getting a truthful response on this issue from DIRECTV is non existent.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I wish they would release x0b68. That’s the last version with working Pandora on one of my HR24’s, since the end of July now. I wish I would have done that software on my other HR24’s, as they are still stuck on x0b08, with Pandora still not working.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

i still have a hr54 with no pandora, app opens but when you choose a channel it kicks you out


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Jodean said:


> i still have a hr54 with no pandora, app opens but when you choose a channel it kicks you out


Same thing exactly with my HR44. Choose one of your channels, looks like it's loading then kicks back to the channel selection screen.

Wife never uses Pandora on her HR24 in the bedroom so don't know status there.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Still doesn't work on the 24s. Hasn't for months.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> Still doesn't work on the 24s. Hasn't for months.


Same with my Genie.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

It's working for me now (Genie).


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

shy007 said:


> It's working for me now (Genie).


Mine too. No software update since 9/7. Must have changed something at Pandora's end.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like the Hx2x was included in the CE last night so I'm going to grab it tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Looks like the Hx2x was included in the CE last night so I'm going to grab it tonight and see if that helps.


I couldn't get it to download properly- always hung around 45%. Still stuck on most of my HR24's with no Pandora.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Tried using Pandora earlier this morning. First three songs played successfully then Pandora stayed paused at completion of third song. Changed stations and Pandora froze. Had to reset my C61K-700 to correct issue.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

codespy said:


> I couldn't get it to download properly- always hung around 45%. Still stuck on most of my HR24's with no Pandora.


Sounds like the 100s were having some issues. No problems on my 500s.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Sounds like the 100s were having some issues. No problems on my 500s.


I have mostly -100's. I didn't try it on my -200 because I had recordings active.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Today, I select Pandora and absolutely nothing happens. Nothing. Doesn't even try to open. HR44/500.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Mine too. No software update since 9/7. Must have changed something at Pandora's end.


That was only about a 5 minute trial.

Today I tried an extended session, which went fine for maybe 25 minutes, then quit with a 'problem connecting to the internet' notice.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

same here mine has quit again.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> That was only about a 5 minute trial.
> 
> Today I tried an extended session, which went fine for maybe 25 minutes, then quit with a 'problem connecting to the internet' notice.


Then later last night I went back to it and it ran for well over an hour before I shut it down and went to bed. Something to do with variable net congestion and too low a timeout setting at Pandora's end or in the Pandora DTV app, perhaps?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Pandora now at least initializes with CE software 0xb87 on my HR24-500.
Have not had time to let it play for any period of time but at least I no longer get the not connected error.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

HR44-500 (0xd80), Pandora has been working for me for a few days now. Had it on for half the day today without any issues!


----------



## ricknodog (Dec 5, 2017)

i have read all your great posts. My directv pandora has not worked since last april ("problem connecting to the interet"). They send me an email each month saying my problem has been escalated. If not fixed by jan 1, I will switch to cable after 5+years with directv.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Still not working on HR24-500 on 0xb08.
Same message about internet not connected.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

0xb08 has been on the HR24-500 since at least 4/18 without updates. If it didn't work then, why do you think there would be a change now? Until there's new firmware, it just isn't going to work. My other DVR is a HR24-100, and the firmware it received last week seems to have fixed the issue. So we just have to hope there's updated firmware for the -500 in the works.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Funny (not HaHa funny, but funny) I got a message on my HR24-500 to make sure and enjoy Pandora Radio.
I would love to if it worked.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My HR24-100’s updated at 2am Thursday to x0B87, and now my Pandora works again for the first time since March/April. Funny, this version was the CE in late October and it would hang at 45% so I could never get it to download. They definitely fixed something.

X0B08 is still in the stream for the HR24-200’s and -500’s though. Hopefully it’ll come soon for the rest of you.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

My Pandora is now working on my 24s as of the 0xb90 update that I grabbed this morning.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

My Pandora is working on my HR24 as well.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

So, now that we have Pandora working again how about they add back the feature where you could back out and listen to Pandora while watching a program.
I would also like to see this added for Iheart Radio.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> So, now that we have Pandora working again how about they add back the feature where you could back out and listen to Pandora while watching a program.
> I would also like to see this added for Iheart Radio.


Mine still has that feature on the 24's- to back out and watch something else with Pandora still playing. What model are you referring to if different?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

codespy said:


> Mine still has that feature on the 24's- to back out and watch something else with Pandora still playing. What model are you referring to if different?


Well at one time when using pandora it wotv will still playing uld give you the option to "watch" while still playing pandora -I have used it it in a very long time so I'm on limited memory


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Well at one time when using pandora it wotv will still playing uld give you the option to "watch" while still playing pandora -I have used it it in a very long time so I'm on limited memory


That feature is unique to the 20s. It has never worked with the 34,44, or 54 ever.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

codespy said:


> Mine still has that feature on the 24's- to back out and watch something else with Pandora still playing. What model are you referring to if different?


HR54 and c61Ks. Works on HR24s.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> That feature is unique to the 20s. It has never worked with the 34,44, or 54 ever.


Correct, none of the Genies have ever had this capabiilty.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Correct, none of the Genies have ever had this capabiilty.


Correct, but they should. :thumbsup:


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone else have the issue of Pandora working for a while and then just stops on a client? I have a Genie and a wireless client. Usually have to reset the client to get it back but then it will happen again.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> Anyone else have the issue of Pandora working for a while and then just stops on a client? I have a Genie and a wireless client. Usually have to reset the client to get it back but then it will happen again.


Yes and it is frustrating as heck. I put music on on a client and after a while stops working, receiver thinks its working but stuck on same song forever have to exit or change channel to get it to work again. Sometimes its after 15 minutes sometimes longer


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

I get no where when I talk to DTV. I assume DTV needs to fix this issue with new software like they downloaded to the older receivers?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Bump....

I think ATT broke Pandora on my HR24’s again. Same issue that started in spring 2017. My internet is connected, TV Apps work. I’ve rebooted my HR24’s, Deca’s, router, modem. It’s the same error message ‘Problem with internet connection’.

I went in and reset network settings, tried to start network services, no luck. I press the Dash button and it says internet is connected.

It had to be in the last two days or so, with whatever packets they sent to my series 2 DVR’s. Everything was working up until and including Wednesday night.

Anyone else experiencing the issue?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

codespy said:


> Bump....
> 
> I think ATT broke Pandora on my HR24's again. Same issue that started in spring 2017. My internet is connected, TV Apps work. I've rebooted my HR24's, Deca's, router, modem. It's the same error message 'Problem with internet connection'.
> 
> ...


Several posts in the DirecTV Forum at AT&T. DirecTV acknowledged the issue and are supposedly working to fix it. Who knows how long, though.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

codespy said:


> Anyone else experiencing the issue?


That's almost exactly what happened to me too starting last Monday. I've already rebooted a couple of times and reconnected my Pandora account to no avail. But this time, it's not just Pandora. Everything else that needs internet has become unstable, specifically On Demand downloads. I'm able to reconnect the internet from the Settings menu, at least some times, but it doesn't stay connected. I get reconnect, buffering, and no internet available messages after months of otherwise stable operation.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Several posts in the DirecTV Forum at AT&T. DirecTV acknowledged the issue and are supposedly working to fix it. Who knows how long, though.


That's what scares me. It took over 9 months for them to fix in 2017, it came back in December that year. Now with the start of spring outdoors by us, no music outside on our deck speakers yet again. I've been working on my replacement deck the last month, and Pandora worked thru Wed night at about 9pm CST.

I'm going to notify Pandora again on the issue. The last time it happened they gave me a 6 month credit for premium because of AT&T's.....well, I won't say it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Update.....Pandora now fixed on my DT DTV IRD's as of the time stamp on this post. Not sure if they sent a packet down or what this week since Sunday (nothing I see on SHOWSWPLUGINS indicates anything). I'm just glad it's working again!


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine started working a couple of nights ago.


----------

